# 1 horse in a 2 horse straight load???



## horsesaremylyfe

I have one horse and am wanting to get a 2 horse trailer soon because I've heard that 1 horse trailers are unstable. 

However, all of the decent trailers I've found are all straight load, and I've also heard that one horse in a 2 horse straight load makes it unstable too, because of the uneven weight. Is this true?


----------



## BarrelWannabe

It is true. With a 2 horse trailer with only one horse, you have an off-centered load and are more likely to have your trailer sway and maybe even lift off the ground on the lighter side.

I would look into getting a slant load or a stock trailer.


----------



## BarrelBunny

We have a 2 horse, straight loader, bumper pull, and HATE it! Our horses are very big, and it's always a squeeze to get two of them in there. When we are only hauling one, they usually stand horizontally in the trailer because it is most comfortable to them. At one point it did have a divider, but it seems to have disappeared as the weeds grew higher, lol. I don't recommend getting one.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

I took my divider out and let my horse ride stock. He stands backwards at a slant, so good weight distribution.


----------



## Chevaux

In a pinch I think you could get by with a straight load for your horse. The trick is to remove the divider and let your horse stand the way he/she wants. That will likely be more in the centre of the trailer and probably at a slight angle. I have a slant load now but my old trailer was a straight load and when hauling one horse I took the divider out and I feel that it made it more comfortable for the horse. The horse would usually pick an angled standing position. It was tied to the manager by the way.

I was led to believe the stability issue of one horse in a two horse trailer was due to most roads having a crown in them (ie the centre of the road is slightly higher than the edge to allow for water run off). In that case then if you were hauling one horse you were supposed to haul it on the driver's side to provide the least interference to stability. As a matter of interest, I did have to haul one horse on the right side of the trailer (passengers side) and I couldn't really tell any difference - the trailer pulled fine.


----------



## DancingArabian

Yes, it's true - one horse trailers are more likely to tip or go in their own choice of direction and 2 horse trailers can be unbalanced with one horse in them. However, MANY people haul a 2 horse trailer loaded with one horse perfectly safely (myself included). It does mean you need to be more careful when driving, take your turns carefully, mind your speed, keep the heaviest horse or the single horse on the driver's side, etc. It's not going to add a level of instability that makes it unsafe to drive.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

I haul one horse in a two horse straight load trailer and I agree with whats been posted already. You do have to be careful but i've personally never noticed a difference as I'm very careful when hauling my babies in the back and I presume any horse person would feel the same. I also agree with letting the horse decide which position it decides is best to travel. I let my filly and all previous horses (when hauling a single horse) travel untied and have yet had a problem with it. I watched my grandpa do it and at first was scared the horse might falll down but have yet to witness one go down in the trailer. they all seem to find that position and stick to it. I like doing this especially for long trips; my filly and I recently did an 800+ mile trip in 113F this really helped her move to areas where there was good circulation of air and stay comfortable. I've also noticed they tend to go slanted and backwards which I've found out is because horses are more likely to founder when facing foreward as opposed to backwards. My final reason for letting the single traveling horse go untied is because if they were to fall in the trailer theres nothing holding them which could cause them to panic (which is why people use panic release trailer clips). 

maybe I'm off base for letting em go freestyle ;-) but it's how we do it


----------



## hemms

Gotta say that I've enjoyed my Sardine Can immensely for 10 years. We have draft crosses and they haul like nobody's business. That said, not every horse seems to load well or even haul at all in Big Blue. Ours is 7' tall. I've always hauled with a divider except once and it ended in disaster. Horse tried to turn around but the space was too narrow. She got wedged, fell and damaged her back. Chiro and 2 months' pasture rest did cure it. Never again without divider, but I do not bother to tie, as they cannot go anywhere anyway. They do use the walls to brace and balance themselves. 

We've actually just sold our little trailer and are sprucing it up for the new owners. We've added a third person (& subsequent horse) to our family. It's a bittersweet move up for me and I'm not entirely sold on slants, prefer stocks, but this is what Opportunity plunked into our grateful laps and we'll certainly be riding in style!

Go for the 2 horse. You'll have a blast. Super easy to haul and park!


----------



## waresbear

If your horse loads & rides in it ok (which means it's not causing them discomfort), having one horse in the driver's side is no problem. I hauled for a year like this, never did have 2 horses in there. Very easy to back, tow, etc. I hauled up & down mountains in an alpine region, never noticed tipping or wavering or nothing. Only thing I did notice, my mare went from being a good loader to a very difficult one & then would fall down in the trailer once loaded. Back to the stock & she was fine again.


----------



## KarrotKreek

Lots of people have a two horse trailer and haul just one. In fact most people I know with larger trailers still keep a 2horse or wish they had just for the small hauls. 

I do t think it's as much of a trailer safety issue as it is a driver and tow safety issue. Just because it's a 2 horse doesn't mean you can tow it with an undersized vehicle. And driving safety is important with all trailers regardless of size or style.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Honestly I have never had a problem hauling one horse in our two horse straight. Even with the divider, I just put them on the left stall and didn't have an issue.

I do, however, take out the divider because it gives the horse more room.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*horse trailers*

if you have the horse the opersit side of the camber of the road it balances its self out.
in england we have the horse on the off side on the right to balance out the left as if you had the horse on the left it creates problems with balance.
its the same with the smaller horse if you had 2 on board the larger one would be on the off side and the smaller one on the near side to ballance the weight.
and keep the speed down to 50.


----------



## HarleyWood

ive had a 2 horse straight load and have had no problems with hauling one horse. i am looking for a 3 horse slant as i have three horses but i haul one horse more then filling it up. i always load the horse on the left as i drive on the right side of the road and its highter up so thats where the horse goes! i have a CM one for larger horses and its a foot and a half taller then most so its roomy i have room to slip between the horses and wall to move around.


----------



## Speed Racer

Pish, just put the horse behind the driver, which is the high point of the road, and you shouldn't have any issues.

I've been driving a 2 horse straight load for many years and never had a problem with hauling just one horse.


----------



## WickedNag

You can safely haul one horse in a two horse. Keep them on the drivers side, load up and go.


----------



## mls

BarrelWannabe said:


> It is true. With a 2 horse trailer with only one horse, you have an off-centered load and are more likely to* have your trailer sway and maybe even lift off the ground on the lighter side*.
> 
> I would look into getting a slant load or a stock trailer.


Sorry - if that were the case there would be accidents up the wazoo.

Any sway is caused by the truck/trailer hitching system.

Lift off the ground? No. Not unless you drive like a fool and take corners on two wheels.

I hauled in a two horse straight load for years. No problems.


----------



## gypsygirl

i have never had a tipping or swaying problem with one horse in a two horse straight load. and i have never had a horse not want to get it....

i think if your horse falls or wont get back in your trailer, you need to think about your driving and how fast you are going.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I've always trailered just my 1 horse in her 2 horse trailer, always put her on the driver's side for the same reason someone already mentioned above, because of how the roads are higher in the center and decline towards the right side (for water runoff). 

I have never noticed a difference, but then, I am also a careful trailer driver in general and always make sure I take my turns slowly. My trailer has never so much as swayed with just my 1 horse in it, so I don't see it as a problem. But my horse is also a quiet trailer rider...she just stands there munching her hay, she doesn't kick or jump around or paw or anything.


----------



## Corporal

I wouldn't worry. If you take out the middle partition most horses will stand tied to the left but move their quarters right, hence the idea for "slant load" trailers which mimic this stance. Your horse will be balanced as long as your straight load trailer is level and not uphill. Plus, my DH regrets that our 4-horse slant-load trailer isn't as versatile to move other things, like our 4-horse stock trailer was.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*straight loaders*

there no problems with the devider in at all.
some times thay will have a go at each other my 2 reared up in the box thay got on like an old marred couple and i was changeing barns i was following behind in my other box.
the weight distrbution was moveing as thay were argueing.
as my frend felt the trailer pulling back slightley.
i said did the steering wheel come to your stomach as the trailer with the weight pulled the van he said i knew some thing was up.
i wish i had a camra then like i have now as she use to pull faces at him and he would be happy eating his hay and she would squeel at him in a loud braying squeeling noise.
my old trailer is heavy as well and holds to the road well.
also best pratice before you set off check all your lights brakes and brakaway hitch as well and if you have any doors open close them or clip them in to position to stow them and stop them flapping.
give it a once over befor travle for peace of mind.
i chased a woman who had an iforwilliams trailer one of her top doors was not secured it was flaping about fowling the other lane.
i was flashing my lights and chased her for about 3 miles before she pulled over as her door could have smashed into on comeing traffic so i helped avoid dammage to her trailer.
for the sake of 2 minuits checking can save a lot of hartake.


----------



## Corporal

Since your mentioned lights, I wanted to add--NOT a hijack!--that I've bought some portable lights with magnets, that you can attach to a 12-volt battery, like a small truck battery, or even a riding mower's battery, to use in case you have a wiring problem and no lights at all. WE have had some wiring problems, had it in the shop still not really fixed, so I travel with these now. The battery can be recharges and these will give me constant lights in the back all night long.
They cost me $20.00 at Harbor Freight. You can get a mower battery at a farm supply store for about $25-$30. Small investment to keep someone from running into you at night.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*emergency lights*

thats a great idear to get you home and keep you and your horses safe.


----------



## HarleyWood

i just hauled my QH to the vet an hour away and made a few stops on the way back never had any problems at all.


----------



## churumbeque

Before slant loads most every one had a 2 horse straight. I used one for many yrs. hauling 1 horse and it pulled fine. You have to drive like you are pulling your precious cargo regardless of what kind of trailer.


----------



## Poco1220

I've always just had an old 2 horse straight load. The one great thing is that if your horse will load in that then they'll load in anything! I take the divider out and have never had any problems with just one horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

I think Im going to buy a two horse trailer just because it will be my first trailer and I dont see a problem with them if i drive like 10mph lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

I have been hauling a trailer for years, first a stock trailer and then a 2 horse straight load. 

As some have mentioned, I had heard that the horse must be hauled on the left side, because of the slope of the road. So I always hauled that way. Then one day I mentioned about always hauling on the left side to the trailer company, and the owner said that is not true. So I tried my horse, a 16 hand draft cross on the right instead of the left, and to my relief there was absolutely no difference hauling on the right or the left.

None. No difference. It hauled exactly ther same. The horse acted the same, except he was surprised for a second when i turned him towards the right. Unloaded fine, reloaded fine. 

My trailer has a 7'6" stall to the chest bar, and another 3' for the horse's head, total 10 1/5 foot long stall, 7'4" tall, and a 5' long loading ramp. Never had a problem hauling any horse in it after they were loaded the first time. Plus I drive 65-75 mph on the highway. Maybe even 80 at times. Up and down big mountains. I couldn't do that in my stock trailer! 

Also, most of the people I know haul 1 horse in a two horse trailer. Most of them would never load a horse in a slant load. But to be fair, the horses are large warmbloods, 16+ to 17+ hands. Never a problem, to load one or two.

Of course, the trailers are large, stable, well designed trailers like a Sundowner, usually a gooseneck, and the trucks are a minimum of F250 often a diesel. 

Bottom line, use a truck and trailer designed well, and there will be no problems. Trying to sqeeze a large horse into a little trailer and pulling it all with an undersized truck - a disaster.


----------

